# leg/feet colour



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hi,,just wondering about foot and leg colour in pigeons,,most have red feet and legs some have grey feet and legs,is this cos they are babies????(dark legs ones are usually dark spreads if thats any help)thanks,,just curious


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey Becky...I see you replying to this thread..........clean out your PM box....my PM won't go through.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

As babies their legs and feet are normally flesh colored, then once they get older, they turn red-ish. Birds with black feet have the dirty gene. Makes the bird a darker color overall. Some birds' feet lighten up a bit once they get a little older, and others keep that jet black on the top of their toes and front of the legs.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

the 2 dark leg pigies are both young dark spreads,one has a slight checker pattern through his feathers,lighter ones such as golden goblet and lemon both have light red legs and claws which are white,one of the males(milk)is dark spread with white flights, a real good looker!he has one white claw on his r foot!the rest are black


----------

